# Shark's tooth paracord bracelet - How to Video enclosed



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

This is one of my favorite patterns. Not sure why I havent made this one yet. But here it is. Hope you like it!

[ame]http://youtu.be/7kF8XHGqlwY[/ame]


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

as soon as i can muster up some more coyote and od cord this one will be my new everyday band!


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome! Post a picture. That color combo sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

My next bracelet is going to be the ladder rack.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

this one turned out great!
new favorite for sure!


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Man, that looks good! Love the colors! I will get this posted on the site asap.


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> this one turned out great!
> new favorite for sure!


The picture is posted on the site


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks Shawn!


----------



## jaylor (May 1, 2014)

This looks really cool.... Is this a hard one to do if a beginner? 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

jaylor said:


> This looks really cool.... Is this a hard one to do if a beginner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Not really. What weaves/knots have you tied so far?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Na, its pretty easy. 
Just follow the video and take your time. you might dick it up a couple times but the great thing about paracord is you can undo and redo!


----------



## jaylor (May 1, 2014)

The one i tried is called a box weave I think.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks great video!


----------



## Coolguy808 (Jun 10, 2014)

hello from Oahu Hawaii , this one I made a few weeks ago


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Nice work cool guy!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## parker (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome turned out great


----------



## yomoney (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Parker's it alex


----------



## vladaudio (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's mine: https://flic.kr/p/nLizw2

And another one: https://flic.kr/p/o3G4gL


----------

